
Use of SPLC considered harmful to balanced media - RickJWag
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/09/06/conservatives-sign-letter-warning-media-against-southern-poverty-law-center.html
======
mindcrime
I'm no conservative, but I do think the SPLC is pretty much a joke. They were
part of that whole "thing" of getting everybody all keyed up about sovereign
individuals, "anti government extremists" and gun owners a while back. Yeah,
because being a gun owner, anti-government, and an advocate of individual
sovereignty obviously make you a bad person, and somebody who needs to be
"observed" etc. What a freaking joke.

------
RickJWag
The SPLC lists several religious groups as hate groups.

Notable left-leaning organizations like Antifa and BLM are not listed.

~~~
smt88
Antifa is no more an "organization" than "the alt-right". It's more like a
designation without any central authority or unifying views. It's also highly
debatable whether "antifa" could be called "leftist", considering many of them
are anti-government (and "left" in the US usually means "supportive of strong
federal government").

BLM is often said to be similarly disorganized, but there actually is an
organization now that claims to speak for the movement. Assuming you're
referring to that organization, whom do you think they hate? Where can I read
a member of their organization saying that they support violence and/or the
hatred of a specific group?

Note that SPLC _does_ include leftists among its hate groups, including the
New Black Panther Party[1] (a group that rallies against police brutality,
capitalism, and Zionism).

1\. [https://www.splcenter.org/fighting-hate/extremist-
files/grou...](https://www.splcenter.org/fighting-hate/extremist-
files/group/new-black-panther-party)

